# can anyone help me? a lot of symptoms



## smibo (May 12, 2018)

Hallo,

i hope to find some help here because i am not feeling normal and good any more.

My actuell sonographie shows a little inhomogen thyroid with a size of 4-6ml.

All the blood test the last 10 years shows no improvement of any antibodys. my mother has a seronegative hashimoto desease and her thyroid is not representable in sonography.

November 2017 with L Thyroxin 62,5:

Tsh 3,2 (0,3-4,0)

ft3 3,5 (2,3-5,3)
ft4 13,5 (7,8-19,4)

Anti Tpo, Anti Tg and Trak negativ

Feeling was very bad (dizzyness, vibrations, brainfog, depression, anxiety, panics, low blood sugar...)

Januar 2018 with L Thyroxin 81,25:

Tsh 2,2 (0,27-4,2)

Ft4 1,6 (0,93-1,7)
Ft3 2,8 (2,2-4,0)

Feeling better but still symptoms

April with LT 100

Tsh 0,27(0,4-4)
Ft3 3,2 (2,0-4,2pg/ml)
Ft4 1,6 (0,8-1,7ng/dl)
Cortisol 7,8(3,4-22,5)

Feeling most better but symptoms still there (dizzyness and brainfog)

My doc says that i have to reduce my l thyroxin to 88. What do you think? i am worry about that because with 81,25 i still had more problems like today


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Your doctor is basing things off of your TSH, which is pretty much irrelevant when you're on thyroid medication. You've also got a high-ish FT4 and your FT3 is right at the midpoint, so it could stand to be higher. In your case, lowering your LT a little and adding in Cytomel would definitely help.


----------

